
Live Search with QuickSilver Style (for jQuery) - nirmal
http://orderedlist.com/our-writing/blog/articles/live-search-with-quicksilver-style-for-jquery/
======
josh33
This is nice in FF on the Mac but doesn't seem to work in Chrome on the Mac
(not that developers <i>need</i> to support a beta browser quite yet). After
building and using some complex web apps, it would be nice if there were
search boxes like this that quick-linked to functions in the application. For
example, if I am new to a project management application, and need to find
something obscure like, "login settings", it would be nice if I could type
"login" and see a list of things that matched that function.

~~~
nirmal
Odd, I'm using Chrome 5.0.366.0 on my Macbook. The demo works fine.

------
nirmal
I was inspired by this when I created a filter-able program for the CHI
Conference this year. Hoping to bring this feature to all future conference
programs for CHI.

<http://nirmalpatel.com/chiProgram/program.html>

------
Nycto
The demo really needs to disable autocomplete for the input field:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/How_to_Turn_Off_Form_Autoco...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/How_to_Turn_Off_Form_Autocompletion#How_to_Turn_Off_the_Autocompletion_Feature)

